# Info needed on Shelby Flying Cloud - newbie



## bharding (Jan 30, 2011)

I just picked up this Shelby Flying Cloud and would like to know if the light and chain guard are correct.  Also - anyone know what year this was made?  It says made in cleveland on the front.


----------



## RMS37 (Jan 30, 2011)

This is one of the Shelby’s manufactured by AMF at the Cleveland Welding factory in Cleveland after AMF had bought the two firms. It dates between 1954 and 1956, after which the factory was moved to Little Rock Arkansas. The chain guard is a replacement, the light may be. The serial number should end in a 54Cw, 55Cw or 56Cw which will indicate which year it was produced.


----------



## bharding (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Phil -  any idea where I could find a photo of a correct chain guard and light that would be appropriate for this bike?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Shelby*

Heres a pic of a 54 Airflo I had which may help fo rthe chainguard and light. v/r Shawn


----------

